# Help with new Dslr choice



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi guys ,I am looking to buy a my first Dslr and need some help and advice. I have a budget of around £350 and was looking at the Canon 1000d OR the Nikon D60 .
I am pretty much a newbie to Dslr's and would like a camera that would grow with me as I get old!
So feel free to give me your opinions and advice :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Go try them both, I went Nikon cos I prefer the build quality, but a colleague went Canon for the lighter weight. Either will grow with you and give good results, cameras, like watches are a personal thing.......

Also look at accessory prices both of these have shot up in price recently, esp flash guns and lenses. Have agood look at Sony/Olympus/Pentax as well they are looking very good value now.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Get yourself down to a decent camera shop & have a hold of all
of them.

I have a Canon 450d which has a smallish hand grip & feels nice to me 
but a friend has a Sony A200 which suits his huge hands just fine.

Try & steer clear of the Canon is better than Nikon advise & go with what
suits you.

Remember you take the shot,the camera just process's it (well sort of) :lol:


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I had a feel of both the Canon 1000d and the Nikon D60, both felt good but in reading up on it I am thinking (maybe wrongly) that the 1000d is just a slightly simplified 450d -would I be right in thinking this?


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

if you go nikon don't forget http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=102595


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

I got the nikon yesterday very happy. Just go and try both, hold them etc alot is down to personal preference.


----------



## jxf12690 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a Canon but you can not go wrong with the Nikon either.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

malky christie said:


> Thanks guys I had a feel of both the Canon 1000d and the Nikon D60, both felt good but in reading up on it I am thinking (maybe wrongly) that the 1000d is just a slightly simplified 450d -would I be right in thinking this?


Yes your right.

Did you just go to the shop and hold the camera? or did you play with the setting take some pictures Etc.

Reading reviews is ok, one review will tell you this camera is good another may say the other, you could go on like that all day long if you ask me, its the old Canon/ Nikon debate LOL.

Read the review learn the fectures of the cameras then go and play again and try them fectures, then see where you stand.

:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Nikon all the way. The menus just make more sense to me.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Canon, Nikon, it's a never ending argument. It's whatever you feel comfortable with, with all bias opinions to one side, they both produce some excellent cameras.

If I was you fella, I'd try to get a little bit more dosh together and go for the 450D, you may outgrow the 1000D, and to say a 450D is only £50 or so dearer, it may benifit you in the long run.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Little Man said:


> Canon, Nikon, it's a never ending argument. It's whatever you feel comfortable with, with all bias opinions to one side, they both produce some excellent cameras.
> 
> If I was you fella, I'd try to get a little bit more dosh together and go for the 450D, you may outgrow the 1000D, and to say a 450D is only £50 or so dearer, it may benifit you in the long run.


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Man said:


> Canon, Nikon, it's a never ending argument. It's whatever you feel comfortable with


Totally agree,I have the 450d & my friend has a Sony A200.

I couldnt get on with the Sony as it felt 'too big' in my hand.

My friend has huge hands & the Canon felt small to him.

Go with what feels comfortable & not what your mates have got :thumb:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Exactly :thumb:

At the end of the day, when you're comfortable with the camera and know your way around it, you'll find a way in which it works best for you.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yup. The K100D I borrowed for the weekend confirmed for me that it's about 20% about the kit and the other 80% is about who's behind the camera.

You need to be able to understand the logic and menus; I'm a happy Pentax user. If you don't need the exotic glass..... and the DA* stuff will keep up with any of the L lenses. 
I decided against Canon because I need to work with gloves on. 

Bret


----------



## Lead_Head (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a second hand Canon 30D for £300 + accessories this week. I went with that as it's better than the 400D, even though it's slightly older. It was a professional camera when it was brought out, the xxxD and xxxxD's are not professional cameras so you'll probably end up deleting more photo's with these.

I'd recommend the 30D for your budget, then put the rest to a good Lowepro bag or put it towards a lens. The body is only the beginning of photography!


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Nikon D200 2nd hand, you will not need to upgrade to soon if you get the bug, if you don,t you will get your money back. You should be able to get 1 with low actuations.

I'm biased as i did the same a few months back after many recommedations.

If you want to buy a Nikon 18-55vr lense let me know, i have a spare 1!!!

Jon


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Camera bought ,decided to go for the canon 1000d


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

malky christie said:


> Camera bought ,decided to go for the canon 1000d


Can I ask where you got yours from? I'm after a 450D but the prices seem to go up and down quicker than a yo-yo! and when I do find a decent price - no stock


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought mine at jessops about a month ago for £350,argos were cheaper but you dont get a hold of the cameras at argos (which is crucial!) :thumb:


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> Can I ask where you got yours from? I'm after a 450D but the prices seem to go up and down quicker than a yo-yo! and when I do find a decent price - no stock


Work down the list here
http://www.camerapricebuster.com/


----------

